# New Lens, New Firmware for EOS-M



## tweixian (Jun 6, 2013)

This just released from Canon Australia.

http://www.canon.com.au/About-Canon/News-Events/News-Press-Releases/EOS-M-Firmware?cid=scfb1306009

Of things to note aside from the new wide angle lens is the claim that AF speed in single shot will be increased by 2.3x !!

"Further enhancing the performance and utility of the EOS M, Canon also announces today a firmware upgrade that boosts the AF shutter speed, making One Shot AF up to 2.3x faster1. The new firmware delivers improved performance as a result of a reworked AF Drive Control System and Canon encourages all existing users of the EOS M to download the new firmware version 2 once it becomes available at the end of June 2013."


----------



## Bigmaxy (Jun 6, 2013)

Was just about to post the same message. 
I am far far more interested in the new firmware than the new lens.


----------



## nubu (Jun 6, 2013)

Perfect! Waiting for BOTH FW and lens...


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 6, 2013)

Woo-Hoo! The M is actually pretty good in one shot mode already. Especially with flexi zone AF switched off!

Could be a lot of hu*M*ble pie getting eaten!


----------



## RGF (Jun 6, 2013)

Like to see a report on how well the AF works w the new firmware


----------



## scrup (Jun 6, 2013)

Good timing, my compact died in Yosemite and have been holding out on a replacement.

The firmware update is enough reason for me to pull the trigger, especially with the good decent deals on ebay.

699 USD for 2 lens flash adapter kit.


----------



## Mellonhead (Jun 7, 2013)

I just 'upgraded' to the EOS-M from my 30D because of the recent price-drop. So, for 499 $CAD I get the picture quality of the 60D/7D, with a great 17-55mm zoom that alone would cost over 400 $CAD (oh, and a flash too!). I was willing to put up with the slow AF, but this news of new firmware is the icing on the cake. It will make the EOS-M a perfect alternative to its big brothers (well, I'd like a bit more battery life too).


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 7, 2013)

Yippiee


----------



## eml58 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hopefully the Firmware download adds a viewfinder.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 9, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Hopefully the Firmware download adds a viewfinder.



That's hilarious. Why don't you just buy an SL1 instead and give us peace?


----------



## infared (Jun 9, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Hopefully the Firmware download adds a viewfinder.



LOL!...eml58, I had the same thought but figured that I would keep my sarcasm to myself until I saw your post. LOL! From reading other threads I know that you own an M as a small backup body for your full system. At least that was the intention upon purchase. I am slightly tempted to buy one at the low price they are now selling for (I would be buying one for the same reason that you did), more tempting now with the AF software fix coming....but your comment helps me to realize that if the camera sold for $5 and had blazing AF I probably would not ever really actually use it. I am a serious shooter...and for me anything without a viewfinder just is kind of a novelty toy...ya really can't "shoot" with one. (In my world).
I will just hold on and keep using my MFT system to complement my FF gear until something really changes. If Canon does ever deliver an M with a VF and good AF...after the price drop I might purchase one (keeping both of my kits) to have as a second body...but that will be quite a ways off in the future, because when that new M is introduced, you know the price is going to be a little ridiculous.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 10, 2013)

infared said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully the Firmware download adds a viewfinder.
> ...



Hi Infared, clearly not appreciated by all as tongue in cheek Humour, but sadly your comments are spot on, in hind sight what I bought it for, it does, sort of, and the Image quality is Ok, for what it is, but the lack of a viewfinder has turned out to be a restriction that I hadn't initially considered in full, so it's turned out to be useful, but not as useful as I had first thought, and that's Ok, Canon could do a lot more with this Camera of course, but wether or not it's commercially viable to or not we will have to wait & see, I think the competition in this Market is huge, which can only be good for the consumer. The good thing with a Camera like this is that when it comes time to off load it, there's always a line of people only to Happy to take a small Nice Camera off your hands, as long as it's free.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 10, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully the Firmware download adds a viewfinder.
> ...



Hi Paul, sorry if my comment offended you, not my intention, just some Aussie Humour at work, not always appreciated i know, I'll try to restrain myself in future.


----------



## Jan (Jun 12, 2013)

I wonder if the improved AF speed will also come to the rebels featuring the "hybrid-AF-sensor"...


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 12, 2013)

eml58 said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > eml58 said:
> ...



Apologies bud, maybe having a 'chippy' day here. If you must have a viewfinder then the M is clearly not the camera.


----------



## yakman (Jun 12, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > paul13walnut5 said:
> ...



http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.sg/2013/04/my-canon-eos-m-reviewpart-one.html
Check here, OVF with EOS M.
Not by me, credit to Ivan [email protected]


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 12, 2013)

yakman said:


> http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.sg/2013/04/my-canon-eos-m-reviewpart-one.html
> Check here, OVF with EOS M.
> Not by me, credit to Ivan [email protected]


That view finder is made for Leica which just happened to work on EOS-M ... it is not made for EOS-M and it costs almost US$ 300


----------



## outerspaceman (Jun 16, 2013)

About time I was almost ready to sell mine given the pedestrian focus speed.


----------



## bycostello (Jun 16, 2013)

oohhh... will ahve to look again at the M


----------



## RGF (Jun 16, 2013)

bycostello said:


> oohhh... will ahve to look again at the M



Like to see review with the new firmware. Wonder if Mark II will come out sooner


----------



## nubu (Jun 17, 2013)

Order for ef-m 11-22 placed. Lets see when it will come...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks like Canon will release it like the 5D MK III i.e. on the last day of the month


----------

